# كيفية تركيب محركات السيارات



## يوهشام (9 سبتمبر 2009)

كيفية تركيب محركات السيارات ملفات مرفقة


----------



## يوهشام (9 سبتمبر 2009)

*الإعتذار*

عذرا لم أجد الملف في ضمن الملفات المرفقة :82:
إليكم هذا الرابط :33:
http://www.metacafe.com/watch/169152/deutz_engine/


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (9 سبتمبر 2009)

شكراً على الملف

وفقك الله في دراستك مهندس يو هشام

بارك الله فيك وفي جهدك..


----------



## bryar (9 سبتمبر 2009)

الرابط لم يعمل ارجوا اعادة تنزيل رابط اخر مع الشكر والتقدير


----------



## يوهشام (10 سبتمبر 2009)

*الرابط*



bryar قال:


> الرابط لم يعمل ارجوا اعادة تنزيل رابط اخر مع الشكر والتقدير


إليك الرابط إن لم يشتغل الأخر :33:
من هنا


----------



## mmss.it (10 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا...............


----------



## العقاب الهرم (10 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا اخى
وفقك الله وسدد خطاك


----------



## م/عادل حسن (10 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا المجهود
وشاشه توقف رائعه


----------



## ahmedzhelmy (24 أكتوبر 2009)

لا توجد ملفات مرفقة ، أرجو إعادة الموضوع والتأكد من وجود الملف المرفق.
مع تحياتي ،،
د.أحمد زكي


----------



## سمير شربك (7 مارس 2010)

الرجاء أخي ابو هشام 

تحميل الموضوع عل موقع غير الرابيد شير وال يو تيوب


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (4 أبريل 2010)

شكرآ جزيلا وفقك الله للخير 0000000


----------



## أحمد محمد كاطع (6 أبريل 2010)

شكراً جزيلاً


----------

